# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Phần mềm làm style cho đàn yamaha

## nguyendinh

ae có ai biết phần mềm làm style trên đàn yamaha bằng ipad hay máy tính ko chỉ e với

----------


## hangdambao00

*trả lời: phần mềm làm style cho đàn yamaha*

fan mềm rất t0t và thú vị .....

----------

